# MK3 HID?



## viper2288 (Oct 13, 2008)

anyone know where i can get a set of HIDs for my 95 GTi with this style of headlight.








its a sealed bulb, so i dont know what all i would have to do.


----------



## viper2288 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MK3 HID? (viper2288)*

come on, does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: MK3 HID? (viper2288)*

you might want to head over ot the MKIII forum to get more responses, be warn asking about HID on a non HID housing will bring a lot of flames..
google cebie ligths and see if there is a replacement for your


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

you can get a drop in kit from anywhere, but all you'll do is blind people and you won't be able to see as far at night. you need proper projectors for HID's to work at any potential.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (tdawg21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdawg21* »_you can get a drop in kit from anywhere, but all you'll do is blind people and you won't be able to see as far at night. you need proper projectors for HID's to work at any potential.

you will blind people =yes
wont see farther at nigth= as long as you stick with 4300K ...going higher will give you less light
you need proper projectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: (ricardo)*

One does not need projectors, actually. A good E-code H1 or H7 low beam works great. I have tried that just recently in a set of Cibie' 5.75" H1 low beams I was selling in the scirocco section. The beam was great and the cut-off was prefect. Hella makes great bi-focus lights as well, using H1 bulbs of course. the H1 or H7 HID kits have worked perfectly for me, again i stress using E-Code lights or you WILL blind everyone, and not get more light.


----------



## viper2288 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (pilotlars)*

what exactly are e-code lights? sorry


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: (viper2288)*

E-Code lights (also ECE) are lights that conform to the strict standards set in Europe. The rest of the world has adopted them, but like the metric system the US must do it's on thing. Except if you drive a motorcycle, then E-Code lights are allowed, go figure. E-Code lights have a sharper beam cut-off with very little light scattering upwards. This allows more light to be directed downwards, and prevents blinding of self and on-coming traffic.


They are well worth the money. They are driver-side specific, IE, in japan, austrailia and UK, for instance, they drive on the other side of the road, and their lights kink the opposite from ours.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (pilotlars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pilotlars* »_One does not need projectors, actually. A good E-code H1 or H7 low beam works great. I have tried that just recently in a set of Cibie' 5.75" H1 low beams I was selling in the scirocco section. The beam was great and the cut-off was prefect. Hella makes great bi-focus lights as well, using H1 bulbs of course. the H1 or H7 HID kits have worked perfectly for me, again i stress using E-Code lights or you WILL blind everyone, and not get more light.

Got pics of the beam pattern with the HID kit installed?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (pilotlars)*



pilotlars said:


> E-Code lights have a sharper beam cut-off with very little light scattering upwards. This allows more light to be directed downwards, and prevents blinding of self and on-coming traffic.
> QUOTE]
> sharper beam cutoff yes...but the very little "ligth scattering" becomes 3x bigger with HID and its very noticeable.. I got to take a pic at night


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: (ricardo)*

It definitely can be very blinding, i always check before installation in a car. and like i said: the H7 and H1 HIDs i've used in both reflector and projector lamps have worked amazingly well. but i suppose it all depends on the exact type of HID capsule and the design of the lamp it's installed in.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

nater has done some MKIII HIDs from retrofitting Hella Dual Rounds, to MKIV looks..
abt dual rounds, I'm not really familiar with them at all.... if you can get an el cheapo clear lens headlight to replace them, then you can retrofit a set of HID projectors....


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_nater has done some MKIII HIDs from retrofitting Hella Dual Rounds, to MKIV looks..

Well, actually it was a bit different...
I retrofitted E46 BMW HID projectors into my Hella Dual Rounds, then
retrofitted OEM MK4 HID projectors into my MK4 looks.
And current setup is MK5 Ecode bixenon Golf/Jetta HID projectors into Inpro "hid-look" lamps for mk3. 
Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

tdawg21 said:


> you can get a drop in kit from anywhere, but all you'll do is blind people and you won't be able to see as far at night. you need proper projectors for HID's to work at any potential.


:thumbup:


----------

